# patient name



## arizona1 (Jul 8, 2010)

Does the patient name and DOS need to appear on each page even if can tell "belongs" with another page
thank you


----------



## RebeccaWoodward* (Jul 8, 2010)

This may be a carrier issue but my recommendation is to have the name and DOS on each page for a solid paper trial.  I have heard some consultants/auditors state that they would not accept a record unless this information is present on each page. 

My carrier has CERT recommendations listed on their site...

*"All notes shall contain the patient's name and be dated and signed by the author". *


http://www.cignagovernmentservices.com/partb/pubs/news/2007/0507/cope5711.html


----------



## arizona1 (Jul 8, 2010)

thank you!


----------

